# The Peak of grinding ( New Mahlkonig Grinder )



## Mrboots2u

Called the Peak apparently ( the updated/ newer variant of the k30 people have gossiped about )

80 mm burrs set

Casted Burrs

Photo knicked from elsewhere









View attachment 13015


----------



## jeebsy

Where's the photo nicked from? Any links to said gossip?


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Where's the photo nicked from? Any links to said gossip?


HB and Twitter was at some trade show in China . meant to debut at scaa 2015 ?


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 13016


Wonder how that distribution curve would transpose onto here:


----------



## MarkyP

80mm - nice!

if it's as simple and faff-free to use as the old version then they'll be onto a winner!


----------



## MWJB

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 13016
> 
> 
> Wonder how that distribution curve would transpose onto here:


The blue one looks a good match to the Peak's decal ;-)


----------



## Xpenno

Nice find, looks like it should be a real winner! Presumably best bits from EK and K30 rolled into one.


----------



## Mister_Tad

I wonder, update/replacement to the K30 at a similar price point, or a decidedly different one commensurate with the change in burr size. If it's the latter, this could be a seriously expensive grinder.


----------



## Jon

Their aesthetic design dept was on holiday I guess?


----------



## Mrboots2u

More stoken photos from " other forums "....

View attachment 13017


----------



## Mrboots2u

jonc said:


> Their aesthetic design dept was on holiday I guess?


They probably didn't feel the need to run it past a committee of wives for acceptance...


----------



## Jon

Their mistake. I just think it's a bit lazy! My bad.


----------



## Chockymonster

I agree Jon.

Grinders are never the prettiest things but a bit of effort would be nice!


----------



## Mrboots2u

I dont want money spent on pretty , I want it spent on function


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> I dont want money spent on pretty , I want it spent on function


x2, i think this looks alright though


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Ah it looks ok, sure performance is up there also and I hope lots of you buy one giving me more chance to grab one of your tasty cast offs putting an end to all this hand grinding......speaking of which I need a work out and cup.


----------



## Mrboots2u

this is the only grinder than has ever appeal on a looks basis to me

View attachment 13021


----------



## Glenn

Please update the threads with links to the other forums.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Glenn said:


> Please update the threads with links to the other forums.


there you go ...

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/new-mahlkonig-peak-grinder-t35158-10.html#p398654


----------



## jeebsy

__
http://instagr.am/p/029z13IWRr/


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/029z13IWRr/


Just saw that, interested to see what difference the cast burrs make.


----------



## jeebsy

About £400...


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> About £400...


Ha! What about the red "peak" stripe? That must add a few £?


----------



## Mister_Tad

And another £200 reserved for a future special edition that leaves the stripe off.

You would think at this level you could have aesthetics AND function, given that Mahlkonig know that this is one of precious few serious grinders that is uncompromisingly feasible to use in a domestic setting.

It would be interesting to have insight as to what sort of revenue Mahlkonig see from domestic sales vs commercial sales. Clearly the former isn't going to be the lion's share, but I shouldn't imagine it's entirely insignificant either, especially when being specific to the K30?


----------



## garydyke1

Industry leading progress and people moan it wont look good in their kitchens . (slaps head)


----------



## Mister_Tad

garydyke1 said:


> Industry leading progress and people moan it wont look good in their kitchens . (slaps head)


Whether it's in a kitchen or a cafe, red on black hasn't been cool since 1987


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Industry leading progress and people moan it wont look good in their kitchens . (slaps head)


But i want a grinder the wife will let me buy......


----------



## garydyke1

''This shot is delicious our customers are really happy & I'm really glad our cafe is wasting less coffee. However as the grinder is the wrong colour Ive decided to commit suicide''


----------



## Mister_Tad

I didn't realise that looks become had entirely irrelevant for products that either reside in your home or are in view of your customers.

There's plenty of manufacturers that don't seem to have received the memo.


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1493 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Looks good - no

Makes tasty coffee - hell yeah


----------



## Mrboots2u

At i suspect close to £2k retail this isnt aimed at the home market , a few may be sold , but its not the long term market they need to make their cash back

There are a few k30 out there in home's a fair % of those are bought second hand...

Im not even sure this is the final version or a mock up for a chinese trade show anyway

Again id rather they spend R and D money on improving what it does ,than a focus group on will it look good in a kitchen









SCAA 2015 will tell us what the final version looks like

I quite like the look of the k30 , as much as any grinder has any aesthetic appeal ....and its squat so baristas can see customers face over it

If you want something to look at in the kitchen get a hg1 or bling up a versalab


----------



## Jon

Mister_Tad said:


> Whether it's in a kitchen or a cafe, red on black hasn't been cool since 1987


I'm thinking Michael Jackson Bad album cover. What year's that?!


----------



## Mister_Tad

jeebsy said:


> Looks good - no
> 
> Makes tasty coffee - hell yeah


Don't be coy, I'm sure I came across a thread some time ago you showing off the Brewtus' new clothes, and frankly, it looks the nuts.

The EK on the other hand, perhaps more of an acquired taste









Why not white and orange though, not like there's any point trying to hide it away!


----------



## Jon

I feel bad I started this aesthetic point. I just think that it's a new grinder don't pack it into a k30 case, lazily paint it, then slap on a really fugly graphic.


----------



## Mister_Tad

jonc said:


> I'm thinking Michael Jackson Bad album cover. What year's that?!


My very first CD, as it happens. And what do you know, 1987!

Apparently I had a Michael Jackson obsession, when I was 4. (awaits the inevitable)


----------



## Mrboots2u

jonc said:


> I feel bad I started this aesthetic point. I just think that it's a new grinder don't pack it into a k30 case, lazily paint it, then slap on a really fugly graphic.


Why does it need to be in a new case though ....

Lazy would be not to change the burrs or the tech to any degree ( this still might be the case , i dunno til more info comes out , to could old burrs in a old box )

Aesthetics are in the machines , its only a few nutters ( i include myself in this ) on a forum that moan about the colour and shape of a grinder , the public wont give it a second look


----------



## Jon

Mister_Tad said:


> My very first CD, as it happens. And what do you know, 1987!
> 
> Apparently I had a Michael Jackson obsession, when I was 4. (awaits the inevitable)


Awesome. My brother had it and I sneaked it away. I was 6!


----------



## hotmetal

Mister_Tad said:


> Apparently I had a Michael Jackson obsession, when I was 4. (awaits the inevitable)


You lined it up, but we're all studiously avoiding kicking it in. ?


----------



## Mister_Tad

I nearly did after Jon's last post, but I'm still not sure what the official rule of "too soon" is


----------



## Chockymonster

Mister_Tad said:


> I nearly did after Jon's last post, but I'm still not sure what the official rule of "too soon" is


I think if it's still warm?


----------



## jeebsy

Chockymonster said:


> I think if it's still warm?


Clima pro?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Posted by malling ( copied and moved by mrboots )

The latest addition of Mahlkönig line of espresso grinder, has defiantly caught my attention, it comes with 80mm of cast burr that has been machined afterwords, it should be able to deliver very hight EY similar to the EK43 but in a more compact k30 design. It should have a wider adjustment range, or at least I hope it has.

For me that would be the ultimate espresso grinder, if it can live up to it. The Ek43 is simply to big and is a faff in use compared to a k30, combining these grinders seem like a great idea.

But price is a bit of an obstacle, it should be similar to the EK43


----------



## malling

Looks amazing, those saying otherwise should have a slap in their face. How often do we get the chance to get a product that on paper should equals the massive EK43 but in a compact k30 design, I loved the K30, and still miss all it's function and ease of use. If I can get EK43 in the cup results but without having to own such a massive grinder and without having to go through the annoying process when preparing a shot, I'm in.

Yeah the redline looks out of place, but who cares!

Right now I'm just glad I didn't spend allot of money on a Compak E10


----------



## jeebsy

I'd expect more range of adjustment in the espresso range but don't think it will go all the way up to brewed. If you can get EKspresso out it in a small package then should be very interesting but reckon it'll be £2k+


----------



## malling

I do not hope it will end up in the £2k+ range, I sincerely hope the £1800 that's been reported is where it end and hopefully less

But then it's a bit worrying that the Mythos one can handle a £2100 price-tag in certain part of UK, so I wouldn't be surprised if the PEAK end up in the same range in some places.

At the moment I can get a Mythos One and EK43 for £1750 each ( and propely less If I ask for it), so I hope Mahlköning put on a reasonable price


----------



## Xpenno

malling said:


> I do not hope it will end up in the £2k+ range, I sincerely hope the £18-2000 that's been reported is where it's end and hopefully less.


If it's £18 then I might take 2!

Seriously though, there is a lot of chatter about it being as good as the EK, from what I've seen there is literally no evidence that this is the same, better or worse than the EK, all I've seen is a picture of it. It has a completely different burr to the EK which hopefully means that it will be better but I don't see how it can be the same. Really looking forward to some actual detail on this later in the year.


----------



## dsc

Isn't that simply a K30 with a different burrset / burrholder?

T.


----------



## jeebsy

Got temp control but the air did too


----------



## dsc

Is it in fact temp control or just a fan which moves air around the insides cooling it down a bit in effect?

T.


----------



## malling

dsc said:


> Is it in fact temp control or just a fan which moves air around the insides cooling it down a bit in effect?
> 
> T.


Dos it really matter in a home environment, fans are mostly an annoyance. Heating up the burrs, mostly impact your electrical bill.

Unless you are one of a few at CF who plan to use them in a cafe or similar place as designed, I don't see why you would really care about these things.

But yet it mostly moves the air around


----------



## dsc

malling said:


> Dos it really matter in a home environment, fans are mostly an annoyance. Heating up the burrs, mostly impact your electrical bill.
> 
> Unless you are one of a few at CF who plan to use them in a cafe or similar place as designed, I don't see why you would really care about these things.
> 
> But yet it mostly moves the air around


It does matter whether it's true temperature control or simply a fan, a true control will allow you to set a selected temperature and have that maintained, a fan will only lower the overall temp by a few degrees.

Mostly though I'm curious how much 'newness' is in this model, to me it looks like a K30 with a different burrset / burr mount, but feel free to correct me. If it is indeed just a new burrset, why did it take so long to get this produced?

Regards,

T.


----------



## malling

I agree in theory, that precise temperature controll in a commercial setting, is a better solution, but you still need a high enough output, before temperature become an issue.

However in a home environment, your not going to have that sort of temperature fluctuation, that it'll have a impact on the consistency. My burrs never get warm enough for me to worry about it.

why on earth would anyone make major changes to the k30?. Except for the burrs, the k30 where almost perfect, the only thing needed improvements where in fact just that!

Sure it would be nice with more precise temperature adjustments in a commercial environment, but since I have no plans for opening up my own place, it will be just perfect, if it deliver as promised.

The Mythos One main advantage over a k30 in a commercial setting, is Temperature control, lower retention, and better in the cup results. But I'm not that interested in temperature controll or the extra electrical bill that goes hand in hand with that solution. For me the main advantage of the Mythos One in a home setting is the low retention due to its horizontal mounted burrs, and the improvement in the cup.

If the PEAK perform equally (or close to) the EK43, there really is not competition IMHO, I find the cup that more interesting then the Mythos One, that I'm willingly to live with whatever retention it comes with.


----------



## garydyke1

Will be making every effort to get my hands on one asap!


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 13052



__
http://instagr.am/p/05gmfSoWZQ/


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 13052


Nevermind selling coffee mate, you should re-launch yourself as a forum Instagram plugin


----------



## jeebsy

__
http://instagr.am/p/1BcGvvoWXU/

WANT


----------



## jeebsy

"Every bit that touches coffee is new"


----------



## Jon

Does look good. No clumps at all.


----------



## Jon

@Jeebsy - you don't sleep much then? A post 5 hrs ago and one just now?


----------



## jeebsy

I'm refurbing a chair and it needed another coat at 1.30am...got to be up early this morning to do the first coat of the contrasting colour and go over to the market to measure the stall for some stuff. I really know how to live large on bank holiday weekends.


----------



## Jon

jeebsy said:


> I'm refurbing a chair and it needed another coat at 1.30am...got to be up early this morning to do the first coat of the contrasting colour and go over to the market to measure the stall for some stuff. I really know how to live large on bank holiday weekends.


Respect! A man of industry. (I've done very little however...)


----------



## Mrboots2u

jonc said:


> Does look good. No clumps at all.


I would hope a grinder dialled in a 5 on a 1-10 scale wouldn't clump

Although it could be zero'd out a 5 anyway ...


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> I would hope a grinder dialled in a 5 on a 1-10 scale wouldn't clump
> 
> Although it could be zero'd out a 5 anyway ...


I thought you'd know better than to speculate


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> I thought you'd know better than to speculate


Stick the grinder at 1 ....put some Monsoon Malabar through it , see if its still not clumpy then......


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Stick the grinder at 1 ....put some Monsoon Malabar through it , see if its still not clumpy then......


i prefer 16% extractions, no point in even trying this grinder, they haven't thought their target market through


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> i prefer 16% extractions, no point in even trying this grinder, they haven't thought their target market through


Looks great on the video, no doubt about it! The main things that the EK delivers for a home user are amazing coffee, ability to single dose and ability to very easily switch between espresso and brewed. I just hope that these are all still relevant in this grinder but I fear not. Most of their customers will be in commercial environments and I guess that they would prefer no clumps over no retention. Really looking forward to seeing how this plays out even so.


----------



## jeebsy

Speculation but I reckon it'll deliver ek style espresso but without the convenient switching between brewed and espresso


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> Speculation but I reckon it'll deliver ek style espresso but without the convenient switching between brewed and espresso


Speculation+1, it might deliver even better espresso than the EK


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> I would hope a grinder dialled in a 5 on a 1-10 scale wouldn't clump
> 
> Although it could be zero'd out a 5 anyway ...


K30 clumps at 6. Doesnt effect the extraction tho


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> Speculation but I reckon it'll deliver ek style espresso but without the convenient switching between brewed and espresso


I believe thats the plan


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> K30 clumps at 6. Doesnt effect the extraction tho


Agree , forum wise , people dislike dosers , and have a fear of clumpyness though


----------



## Pompeyexile

OK Here we go for daft question number one........

New larger burr set and a cooling fan to stop the grinds from getting hot right? So why not use ceramic burrs which if I've read right do not get hot like the metal ones.

Ready to be called an ignorant [email protected] and leave the room immediately.


----------



## MWJB

Pompeyexile said:


> OK Here we go for daft question number one........
> 
> New larger burr set and a cooling fan to stop the grinds from getting hot right? So why not use ceramic burrs which if I've read right do not get hot like the metal ones.
> 
> Ready to be called an ignorant [email protected] and leave the room immediately.


No such thing as a daft question  I think they determined that the cast burrs had desirable properties, so much so that they were central to concept of the new grinder.


----------



## malling

Mrboots2u said:


> Stick the grinder at 1 ....put some Monsoon Malabar through it , see if its still not clumpy then......


Why would anyone put it at setting 1 ? The k30 I used to own had it sweet-spot somewhere in the middle of the adjustment range. and it never clumped at that setting or 1 nr. smaller for that matter. Yeah I know I might have been unbelievable lucky to get a clumpfree k30

Unless you want to use it for Turkish there is really no good reason to grind any coffee near the 1mark. But like any k30 the I doubt that the useful espresso setting is going to stay in the middle position. But then it is nothing a calibration can't fix


----------



## jeebsy

From the Reddit:



> Have you had a chance to play around with the PEAK, and how do you feel it compares or lives up to the EK43?
> 
> [/B]:void(0)][-]mattpergerverified as Matt Perger[S] 1 point2 points3 points 45 minutes ago[/B]:void(0)](0 children)
> 
> I've been testing a couple for a few months now. Love them. It's a richer, sweeter espresso shot than the EK. The dosing is quite accurate and the sweet spot for shot time is really wide. If your recipe is on point, a shot anywhere between 25 and 35 seconds will taste great.


I just hope it isn't mega, mega expensive...


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> From the Reddit:
> 
> I just hope it isn't mega, mega expensive...


Hope away..the comparative prices for an Ek43 and k30 suggest otherwise ...


----------



## froggystyle

If Mr Perger keeps endorsing it, then it may become more desirable = more expensive?


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Hope away..the comparative prices for an Ek43 and k30 suggest otherwise ...


Under £1800 would possibly tempt me into an equipment reeshuffle but in reckon it'll be over £2k


----------



## The Systemic Kid

froggystyle said:


> If Mr Perger keeps endorsing it, then it may become more desirable = more expensive?


Only if it has his beaming mug on it.


----------



## froggystyle

The Systemic Kid said:


> Only if it has his beaming mug on it.


He drinks from a mug??

Philistine!


----------



## dsc

jeebsy said:


> From the Reddit:
> 
> I just hope it isn't mega, mega expensive...


Mahl boy is saying that he loves the new Mahl grinder?







form a queue people...

T.


----------



## jeebsy

dsc said:


> Mahl boy is saying that he loves the new Mahl grinder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> form a queue people...
> 
> T.


I'm a mahl boy


----------



## dsc

(points finger) Mahl boy, Mahl boy!!









T.


----------



## jeebsy

Not THE Mahl boy though


----------



## garydyke1

Recon your looking at more than a Mythos , wayyyy more


----------



## coffeechap

Ah someone with MAHL inside info.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

froggystyle said:


> He drinks from a mug??
> 
> Philistine!


Rumour has it that MP's grinning mug will be laser etched onto the Peak so you won't be able to remove it as you can on the EK. Something to beat in mind


----------



## coffeechap

The Systemic Kid said:


> . Something to beat in mind


No need to get aggressive Patrick


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Oops.


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> recon your looking at more than a mythos , wayyyy more


2.5-3k ?


----------



## garydyke1

Xpenno said:


> 2.5-3k ?


Somewhere along those lines


----------



## Beanosaurus

Good lord...


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> Somewhere along those lines


Spencer does not like this


----------



## jeebsy

Xpenno said:


> Spencer does not like this


Nor does me.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Start saving.


----------



## Hiver2601

I will start saving up...but really hope they will offer this in other colours like they do the K30 (Yes, I am that superficial )


----------



## coffeechap

Xpenno said:


> 2.5-3k ?


Milky milky


----------



## Thecatlinux

Found this whilst surfing

http://ink361.com/app/users/ig-637882136/mahlkonigusa/photos/ig-953688817378879279_637882136

and then this

https://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=Mahlkonig_K30_peak

how come the UK has to wait till December ? When it appears they are already in use in the good ole us of a


----------



## jeebsy

Coffee Italia are usually cheap compared to everyone else, and there's no way I could have spent that on a grinder. Puts my mind at ease a bit.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thecatlinux said:


> Found this whilst surfing
> 
> http://ink361.com/app/users/ig-637882136/mahlkonigusa/photos/ig-953688817378879279_637882136
> 
> and then this
> 
> https://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=Mahlkonig_K30_peak
> 
> how come the UK has to wait till December ? When it appears they are already in use in the good ole us of a


Is it actually on sale in the USA? Or just a select few using them ?

USA first = bigger market

Price = pah , was always gonna be top top dollar... for those who said same price as a k30 range ..lol.....and as always the UK will get super ripped off probably with the RRP compared to everywhere else....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Im mean for god sake it's nearly 40,000 ZAR


----------



## JayMac

I was in Germany last weekend with the family. It seemed like every other independent cafe we saw was using a Mahlkönig. (So I seemed to say "ooh, shall we get a coffee here?" An awful lot.) What I don't really understand is why it doesn't seem like you can hand import Mahlkönigs, even this one in time, from Deutschland at a significant savings. They almost certainly must be cheaper there, but I haven't observed that with my online searching and have never seen one for sale there in person.


----------



## jeebsy

Cheap cheap

http://www.stoll-espresso.de/kaffeemuehlen/mahlkoenig.html


----------



## Thecatlinux

Mrboots2u said:


> Is it actually on sale in the USA? Or just a select few using them ?
> 
> USA first = bigger market
> 
> Price = pah , was always gonna be top top dollar... for those who said same price as a k30 range ..lol.....and as always the UK will get super ripped off probably with the RRP compared to everywhere else....


i don't think they are giving them away LOL

you probably right it's the select few , possibly the chosen ones

maybe they are rolling them out to see if there are any big issues crop up.

Do you think we will see a big flood of secondhand EK's when they do finally breed and are common place in the pet shops ?


----------



## jeebsy

A big thing for a lot of EK users was the ability to switch between brewed and espresso, this doesn't really do that


----------



## NickdeBug

Just spotted this. Apologies if old news.

not cheap!

http://www.idrinkcoffee.com/Mahlkonig_Peak_Espresso_Grinder_p/cg-mahl-peak.htm

edit: I meant if the price was old news. After 11 pages of posts I was fairly certain that people were aware of the grinder itself!


----------



## risky

So £2216 at the current exchange rate, but I'm guessing more than likely the $ and £ will just be exchanged and it will end up costing £3495.


----------



## jlarkin

$3500 more or less and they still can't write a worthwhile description on the site...

"When you finally settle the spout illumination concept to your favoured setting, the PEAK has already won your heart completely and you will surely not let it leave your espresso bar anymore."


----------



## garydyke1

jlarkin said:


> $3500 more or less and they still can't write a worthwhile description on the site...
> 
> "When you finally settle the spout illumination concept to your favoured setting, the PEAK has already won your heart completely and you will surely not let it leave your espresso bar anymore."


They've just google translated from the German M'konig site. Lazy perhaps


----------



## 4085

garydyke1 said:


> They've just google translated from the German M'konig site. Lazy perhaps


Language Police here....does an ' really save a lot of time compared to typing ahl?

Or was it irony?


----------



## Nimble Motionists

dfk41 said:


> Language Police here....does an ' really save a lot of time compared to typing ahl?
> 
> Or was it irony?


Irony is a Geordie claiming to be the language police


----------



## Mrboots2u

On its way by the looks of it

With dfk now loving easy to live with flat burrs , i expect him to has the first on the forum










__
http://instagr.am/p/7IYuUSoWYw/


----------



## coffeechap

ha ha followed by you bootsy


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> ha ha followed by you bootsy


Yeah yeah yeah ....

Happy as i am..

Also broke


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> On its way by the looks of it
> 
> With dfk now loving easy to live with flat burrs , i expect him to has the first on the forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/7IYuUSoWYw/


Want


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Want


Ek and peak in your kitchen ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

That would make it a PeEK.


----------



## garydyke1

Would make it me doing the washing up forever


----------



## robashton

Couldn't do without the EK for filter, this would be one expensive home grinder just for spro with no hot swapping!

i hope to see some shops start using it and perhaps improving their roasts as a consequence...


----------



## 4085

The Peak actually appeals less to me than the squeak. Wonder if the next one will be the Geek?


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> The Peak actually appeals less to me than the squeak. Wonder if the next one will be the Geek?


It wont be the the cheap , thats for sure


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Is anything these days?


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Is anything these days?


Coffee beans at £6 for a kg delivered apparently


----------



## 4085

Good point boots, and that is exactly why I have turned my back, for the moment anyway, on buying expensive new kit. It makes sense to a point, buying commercial quality grinders and using them in the home, but, the way things are going, the latest advances cannot ever advance the domestic user. therefore, I want to buy and try a few recognised used grinders. I have an old Mythos and it is an absolute pleasure to use, just a shame they are so ugly. I have a Magnum coming, another 75 mm monster. At some point, even though I have always shunned Mazzers I might try a Royal. I am a doserless person so no thwacking for me. Let us see where the wind takes me on this journey


----------



## Jon

I thought you said the old mythos was rubbish?


----------



## 4085

jonc said:


> I thought you said the old mythos was rubbish?


No, I said your old Mythos was rubbish......LOL....I cannot remember what I said now but I think it was along the lines that your starting price was too high, which I think was eventually proven. You were daft getting rid of yours. The 75E is good, but not as good, but thats just my two pence


----------



## Jon

Oh but the kitchen space I reclaimed is so worth it. And I love the 75e - life is so easy with it. The mythos was splendid but the 75e is easier (for me) to live with. I considered buying the other one that came up on here for decaf. Excessive I know.


----------



## jeebsy

How's it easier to live with? Genuine question.


----------



## Jon

3 things:

1. It's quicker to adjust.

2. I can fit it in an accessible space.

3. I'm using the standard hopper so don't run out of beans every 5 minutes.

P.s. I loved my mythos and am definitely not knocking it


----------



## 4085

jonc said:


> 3 things:
> 
> 1. It's quicker to adjust.
> 
> 2. I can fit it in an accessible space.
> 
> 3. I'm using the standard hopper so don't run out of beans every 5 minutes.
> 
> P.s. I loved my mythos and am definitely not knocking it


1)...bollocks

2) Your Mythos fitted somewhere

3) Unless you were single dosing, the hopper on the Mythos is more than adequate


----------



## Fevmeister

dfk41 said:


> 1)...bollocks
> 
> 2) Your Mythos fitted somewhere
> 
> 3) Unless you were single dosing, the hopper on the Mythos is more than adequate


cant escape the fact the 75e is smaller


----------



## jeebsy

If you keep the big daft cover on the front then 1) could be a valid point


----------



## Fevmeister

Saw a mythos for the first time at the weekend. Didnt realise it had cooling fans in the side


----------



## jeebsy

Fevmeister said:


> Saw a mythos for the first time at the weekend. Didnt realise it had cooling fans in the side


That's a Mythos One Clima Pro


----------



## Jon

dfk41 said:


> 1)...bollocks
> 
> 2) Your Mythos fitted somewhere
> 
> 3) Unless you were single dosing, the hopper on the Mythos is more than adequate


1. No. It's one click to adjust seconds on the 75e - several clicks on the mythos.

2. Yes - but not anywhere useful in my tiny kitchen

3. The hopper was HUGE so couldn't be used in my setting hence drainpipe/aeropress funnel/3d funnel mods.


----------



## Jon

jeebsy said:


> If you keep the big daft cover on the front then 1) could be a valid point


1 is valid. I'm talking about adjusting time.

Although (bonus point 4) grind setting is easier to see on 75e too.


----------



## jeebsy

jonc said:


> 1 is valid. I'm talking about adjusting time.


Did you keep the front cover on?


----------



## 4085

jonc said:


> 1. No. It's one click to adjust seconds on the 75e - several clicks on the mythos.
> 
> 2. Yes - but not anywhere useful in my tiny kitchen
> 
> 3. The hopper was HUGE so couldn't be used in my setting hence drainpipe/aeropress funnel/3d funnel mods.


So, are you saying, that if you had exactly the same adjustment to make on both grinders, then the Mythos would require more turns? I sincerely doubt it and just evidence that your Mythos was not run in properly. The changes I make on mine are minuscule when fine tuning


----------



## jeebsy

I've turned the adjuster maybe 90 degrees from finest grind to coarsest grind i've used so far


----------



## Jon

dfk41 said:


> So, are you saying, that if you had exactly the same adjustment to make on both grinders, then the Mythos would require more turns? I sincerely doubt it and just evidence that your Mythos was not run in properly. The changes I make on mine are minuscule when fine tuning


No. I'm not saying that at all.


----------



## jeebsy

Are you talking about adjusting your dose rather than the grind setting?


----------



## Jon

jeebsy said:


> Are you talking about adjusting your dose rather than the grind setting?


The time (therefore dose) - as I said!


----------



## jlarkin

jeebsy said:


> Are you talking about adjusting your dose rather than the grind setting?


yes he said "1 is valid. I'm talking about adjusting time."


----------



## jeebsy

Do you not just push the left and right buttons to change? It's a bit slow on the M1 as the timer is in 1/100ths of a second but it's just one press


----------



## jeebsy

Time could be time taken to adjust, it's ambiguous.


----------



## Fevmeister

Has anyone put an order in for the new peak?


----------



## Jon

jeebsy said:


> Time could be time taken to adjust, it's ambiguous.


I also said:



jonc said:


> 1. No. It's one click to adjust seconds on the 75e - several clicks on the mythos.


In fact that's what I originally said before I used the word 'time'


----------



## jeebsy

You adjust in whole seconds?


----------



## Jon

jeebsy said:


> You adjust in whole seconds?


Yawn.


----------



## jeebsy

I don't understand. Explain it please. On my Mythos, the screen will say (e.g.) 6.30 seconds. If you want to change the dose, you just push the left or right arrow.


----------



## Jon

The 75e has less flexibility; it's 10ths of seconds only. It's a + and a - button to adjust.

I seem to recall - and I'm sure @dfk41 will have more info - that the 'old' mythos required more clicks to get in and tweak the time - as I recall you needed to get into the programming of the buttons via some key presses and then tweak.

Possible that some 'Barista mode' or something that I never fathomed made it easier of course...


----------



## 4085

jonc said:


> The 75e has less flexibility; it's 10ths of seconds only. It's a + and a - button to adjust.
> 
> I seem to recall - and I'm sure @dfk41 will have more info - that the 'old' mythos required more clicks to get in and tweak the time - as I recall you needed to get into the programming of the buttons via some key presses and then tweak.
> 
> Possible that some 'Barista mode' or something that I never fathomed made it easier of course...


Yes, if time is of great importance, then you have save yourself several tenths of a second once in a while by accessing the faster and more superior memory on the 75......but if we are talking g about producing coffee as opposed to saving time, the Mythos millers your 75 everytime


----------



## Jon

dfk41 said:


> Yes, if time is of great importance, then you have save yourself several tenths of a second once in a while by accessing the faster and more superior memory on the 75......but if we are talking g about producing coffee as opposed to saving time, the Mythos millers your 75 everytime


I'm talking about what I have always been talking about



jonc said:


> "The mythos was splendid but the 75e is easier (for me) to live with"


----------



## 4085

stop hijacking threads jonc...LOL


----------



## Fevmeister

Dave are you going to put an order in for the new peak?


----------



## Jon

dfk41 said:


> stop hijacking threads jonc...LOL


http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23018-The-Peak-of-grinding-(-New-Mahlkonig-Grinder-)&p=344603#post344603 is where it went off course...


----------



## 4085

Fevmeister said:


> Dave are you going to put an order in for the new peak?


Nope, I dislike Mahlkonig products and I can see nothing in the Peak which would interest me at all. i already have a door stop.


----------



## froggystyle

dfk41 said:


> i already have a door stop.


Thought you were enjoying using the Nota?


----------



## 4085

jonc said:


> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23018-The-Peak-of-grinding-(-New-Mahlkonig-Grinder-)&p=344603#post344603 is where it went off course...


You need a humour implant


----------



## 4085

froggystyle said:


> Thought you were enjoying using the Nota?


the nota is a thing of beauty and definitely not a door stop!


----------



## Scotford

I had an hour with a Peak recently pulling some shots at an East London place. Very hush hush about this place having one so I won't say where.

Shots are comparable to M1/K30 with the beans I tried. Dosing is awful (and I mean baaaad). Wasn't allowed many answers to tech questions, but there IS thermal stability in there, the burrs are massive and the dosing will be improved upon.


----------



## jeebsy

__
https://soundcloud.com/catandcloud%2Fkyle-ramage-of-mahlkonig-usa-on-a-bus

Apparently an interesting listen


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/catandcloud%2Fkyle-ramage-of-mahlkonig-usa-on-a-bus
> 
> Apparently an interesting listen


It was . More grinders in development . Discussion on the peak burr set and retention . Was subbed to this podcast already as the guys doing it have a fantastic laid back style


----------



## garydyke1

Scotford said:


> Dosing is awful (and I mean baaaad).


Inconsistent shot on shot? How big a range?


----------



## Beanosaurus

Looking forward to what Mahlkonig may be revealing at Host - Milan in a month's time...


----------



## Scotford

garydyke1 said:


> Inconsistent shot on shot? How big a range?


When I was playing, up to a full gram either way. Retention was meant to be super low too, almost akin to a K30 Air. Could have been a fairly new set of burrs but doubtful at that much retained.

Apparently, taking it from 10/15 shots an hour to 100+ made things worse. Even with different, less consistently roasted beans (which this place are definitely NOT doing) it needs a lot more attention.


----------



## Mrboots2u

looking not too bad

Weighing also ?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1721065828114497


----------



## risky

Interesting to see this coupled with the feedback from @Scotford about how inconsistent it is.


----------



## jeebsy

Different model to the Peak though?


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> Different model to the Peak though?


Looks like it


----------



## risky

See other thread: apparently it's a feature that can be added to any grinder.

Anyone know what the other grinder is thats been in the background of a lot of the shots? It's a small boxy looking thing?


----------



## @3aan

risky said:


> See other thread: apparently it's a feature that can be added to any grinder.
> 
> Anyone know what the other grinder is thats been in the background of a lot of the shots? It's a small boxy looking thing?


Link please!


----------



## risky

Top left in this image :


__
http://instagr.am/p/9OUoqYoWdZ/


----------



## jeebsy

New Anfim going by the comment? The white one behind it looks reet Anfim anyway


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> New Anfim going by the comment? The white one behind it looks reet Anfim anyway


Could be interesting as long as it's got a picture off sasa sestic on the side of course.


----------



## jeebsy

Xpenno said:


> Could be interesting as long as it's got a picture off sasa sestic on the side of course.


Need to start drawing comedy moustaches on them


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> Need to start drawing comedy moustaches on them


Did you see the has bean ek with the googly eyes, that was a nice touch. Moustaches are a great idea too.


----------



## hotmetal

If it's come to drawing faces on grinders, @Sk8bizarre has smashed all past and future attempts out of the park with his awesome Clockwork Orange SJ! Just waiting for him to open the Korova milk bar.


----------



## Viernes

Why this grinder is priced in USA at $2300, and here at £2700 ?? WTF???


----------



## Mrboots2u

Viernes said:


> Why this grinder is priced in USA at $2300, and here at £2700 ?? WTF???


Welcome to the Uk


----------



## bronc

Is there a European retailer for the Peak/EK43? I can't find a price in euro for any of the two grinders..


----------



## Jon

Viernes said:


> Why this grinder is priced in USA at $2300, and here at £2700 ?? WTF???


230v motors are much much more expensive than 110v. Maybe.


----------



## jeebsy

bronc said:


> Is there a European retailer for the Peak/EK43? I can't find a price in euro for any of the two grinders..


https://www.maxicoffee.com/search.php?target=catalog&query=mahlkonig


----------



## jeebsy

bronc said:


> Is there a European retailer for the Peak/EK43? I can't find a price in euro for any of the two grinders..


Or our good pals http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/products.php?cat=110


----------



## Viernes

bronc said:


> Is there a European retailer for the Peak/EK43? I can't find a price in euro for any of the two grinders..


http://www.kaffeegarage.de/kaffeevollautomaten/kaffeemuehlen/kaffeemuehlen-details/peak.html

€3450. Crazy.


----------



## bronc

jeebsy said:


> https://www.maxicoffee.com/search.php?target=catalog&query=mahlkonig


Got a bit too excited when I saw the €1800 price tag for an EK43 before I realized it's VAT excl..


----------



## DoubleShot

So as I understand it this grinder was finally available to purchase last month. Despite a lot of talk early on in this thread, it seems to have gone very quiet lately. No one rushed out to purchase one then, lol? Has anyone spent any hands-on time with it?

A link that Thecatlinux posted about new grinders featured a guy saying this is the best on demand grinder on the market! Is it really?


----------



## Mrboots2u

It's over £2500 that's a lot of potatoes for anyone


----------



## PPapa

Mrboots2u said:


> that's a lot of potatoes for anyone


These are the infamous words in the CFUK.


----------



## risky

Daft training video


----------



## Father_Java

At the current selling price, I think the burrs must be solid gold !!!!

Will be interesting to see what it is selling for this time next year.....


----------



## malling

It's even more redicules when you know what these are sold for in the US - £1613 oh yes these are sold for almost 900 less!

Europeans are getting ripped - but I guess that is how Mahl run their businesses!


----------



## bronc

And they are assembled in Germany which is right next door..


----------



## h1udd

Do they have a different motor in the US due to voltage ... Coffee machines are notably cheaper in the US partly due to cheaper components, which then exponentially effects tax on the machine so a small change in price at manufacture escalates the price more after taxes

dunno if grinders face the same fate


----------



## jeebsy

bronc said:


> And they are assembled in Germany which is right next door..


The Quickmill steam joystick controls I put on my machine are made in Italy (I think). They wanted about £120 for them. They cost $80 in the US.


----------



## malling

Some of it is due to differences in VAT other is due to vendors in US properly making bigger orders, those get bigger discounts.

But even with this in mind there should not be a £900 difference it is too much


----------



## bronc

That's crazy. I don't know how it makes any economic sense. Even without the VAT, you still need to account for transportation, foreign exchange, etc..


----------



## dsc

Typical US vs UK price stupidity, I once purchased a Fluid-o-tech pump which was made in Italy and it was cheaper to but it from the States even with VAT and taxes added on top. This shit cray! as the youth of today likes to say.

T.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton

Father_Java said:


> At the current selling price, I think the burrs must be solid gold !!!!


I'm not entirely sure gold burrs would keep their edge overly long...

I must admit I do wonder if Mahlkonig have got cocky. They seem to have lucked out majorly with the EK43, a grinder that I think even they did not expect to gain the popularity it has. I hear time and again about the way they treat distributors, and their presence at LCF this year was beyond bizarre, they didn't even seem to want to talk to people, never mind demonstrate their warez. I think there was someone making spro with the Peak at one point, but they had gone before we got there.

The peak was meant to be the answer the 'usability' issues with the EK, but I'm really not sure its that, and at what price now? I saw also they are pushing a dual K30 variant with brew burrs on one side and espresso burrs on the other, but they also added a touch screen, which is a sure fire way to increase price.

I think the 'EK43 Barista' was a better step forwards, however I was assured by them at LCF that it wasn't a priority, and wouldn't be coming in the forseeable future, as everything was now concentrated on the Peak. We'll see I guess, but I can't help but feel a little more active competition in the market would stop at least the silly pricing.


----------



## jeebsy

Their prices for spare parts are ridiculous. It's one thing paying a bit of a premium for 'high quality German engineering' but £2600 for the Peak is mental.


----------



## dsc

Generate enough hype and it will sell at double the prices. Don't forget it's cafes buying this stuff mostly, not mad coffee infused hobbysts like ourselves









T.


----------



## malling

The problem is that those manufacture who could give Mahl a run for the money. Either make product that make the Mahl look cheep ( LW and Titus) or make comparable products that is ridicules big and price them in the same range (Compak, NS/VA/Eureka)

Are relatively small and/or somehow unknown (ceado and fiorenzato) How many have actually heard about Fiorenzatos lates grind by weight solution - raise your hand

And my all time favorite who don't give a shit about the latest trends and development (Mazzer, Macap, Quamar, Obel, Cimbali grp. And La San Marco)

The fact is the closest we get to a peak is a Mythos, nothing else really compares.

The closest we get to an ek is the Compak retail range.

All other espresso grinder no matter if these use paralisme, grind by weight or fancy features can compare to these, these have more in common with the k30 then the other Mahl offerings.

And none of the others have anything remotely comparable to a real bulk. No wonder Mahl can charge 1800 for an ek or thereabouts


----------



## risky

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> I'm not entirely sure gold burrs would keep their edge overly long...
> 
> I must admit I do wonder if Mahlkonig have got cocky. They seem to have lucked out majorly with the EK43, a grinder that I think even they did not expect to gain the popularity it has. I hear time and again about the way they treat distributors, and their presence at LCF this year was beyond bizarre, they didn't even seem to want to talk to people, never mind demonstrate their warez. I think there was someone making spro with the Peak at one point, but they had gone before we got there.
> 
> The peak was meant to be the answer the 'usability' issues with the EK, but I'm really not sure its that, and at what price now? I saw also they are pushing a dual K30 variant with brew burrs on one side and espresso burrs on the other, but they also added a touch screen, which is a sure fire way to increase price.
> 
> I think the 'EK43 Barista' was a better step forwards, however I was assured by them at LCF that it wasn't a priority, and wouldn't be coming in the forseeable future, as everything was now concentrated on the Peak. We'll see I guess, but I can't help but feel a little more active competition in the market would stop at least the silly pricing.


The barista version of the EK is a joke now too, virtually all the new features have been removed.

I agree with you, I think the sudden surge of popularity with the EK caught them off guard and they have been forced to innovate quickly to be seen to be moving forward.


----------



## jlarkin

I'm not sure they're cocky, I get the impression it's pretty hard to release a product like a new grinder and make it genuinely good and innovative. It seemed like they kind of underestimated how hard it would be to replicate the EK in a more functional way?


----------



## jeebsy

The K30 needed updating, it's new burrs in an on-demand grinder. Shouldn't be so hard for a company of Mahlkonig's calibre.


----------



## malling

It is defiantly not an easy task with the Ek's design form. If Mahl wanted a more user friendly version, they should have designed it from scratch not modding it and make work around like they did.

But it's not like they are the only one facing problems. Compak also had a on-demand espresso version of the R series at display at the expo - but haven't heard a thing about it since then.


----------



## Dylan

I was just looking around the internet and cant find a direct answer, but anything with a 1+3/4HP motor is going to cost a lot of money, a 2HP bench grinder is over a grand and that doesn't have those pricy burrs or near the amount of 'precision' needed for a grinder.

Point being, I don't think anyone can compete directly at a lower price as the profits likely aren't quite as high as you might imagine. I'm unsure why grinders don't use cheaper gearbox style motors capable of producing the same torque, which might allow for a lower price point.


----------



## jeebsy

Bet they cost less than £600-800 to make.


----------



## Dylan

jeebsy said:


> Bet they cost less than £600-800 to make.


Maybe possible for a complete in-house manufacturing chain, which is likely at Mahlkonig, and the other big manufacturers. But if your buying in motors from other companies then your going to be spending £6-800 on the motor alone.

It would take another company with the same capabilities in its manufacturing arm to compete.

(The above is all assuming my rough research isn't way off)


----------



## risky

Dylan said:


> Maybe possible for a complete in-house manufacturing chain, which is likely at Mahlkonig, and the other big manufacturers. But if your buying in motors from other companies then your going to be spending £6-800 on the motor alone.
> 
> It would take another company with the same capabilities in its manufacturing arm to compete.
> 
> (The above is all assuming my rough research isn't way off)


Mahlkonig assemble. Very little is made in house.


----------



## dsc

Designing something from scratch is going to cost massive amounts of money, you need to modify manufacturing processes, prototype etc. ie. Loads of spending for not much benefit. Don't forget home users are nothig compared to what companies like Mahl sell to cafe environments, those don't faff around with single dosing, brushing chutes etc.

Seriously doubt motors are that expensive, they order in bulk and probably have long term relationships with manufacturers.

T.


----------



## risky

If anyone in London wants to see two in the flesh they have them on bar at Association Coffee:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BFjDhmwxXT9/


----------



## jeebsy

I got asked to do a presentation in London next week made up an excuse to get out of it. The office is near Association so might have to reconsider...


----------



## Thecatlinux

jeebsy said:


> I got asked to do a presentation in London next week made up an excuse to get out of it. The office is near Association so might have to reconsider...


You'll only come away wanting one of these grinders


----------



## Dylan

dsc said:


> Designing something from scratch is going to cost massive amounts of money.


Now how on earth might you know that?









I was basing my 'motor price' guess on only being able to find large 2hp motors for around 1k. But i guess it's significantly cheaper for Mahlkonig to buy them at scale then?


----------



## dsc

Especially for Mahl as they do things differently, they are not a one man band.

As for bulk purchases, I wouldn't be surprised if the prices couldn't be slashed in half or even lower when buying say 10k+ motors.

T.


----------



## mania

jeebsy said:


> Their prices for spare parts are ridiculous. It's one thing paying a bit of a premium for 'high quality German engineering' but £2600 for the Peak is mental.


Are they really charging that much for a Peak there?

Peaks are listed in the US for $2325 USD or 1590 GBP


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Certainly looks like it - one of the perks of being in the ultra competitive EU market.


----------



## jeebsy

The Systemic Kid said:


> Certainly looks like it - one of the perks of being in the ultra competitive EU market.


If Mahlkonig had their way they'd be charging the UK more than mainland Europe so that's one reason to be cheerful


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton

I would have said the extra price has more to do with taxes, which will only go up if we leave the EU







. I note we pay more for EKs as well - 2460 dollars (= 1681.20 GBP)

I suppose we should just be grateful the usual 1:1 magic exchange rate has not been applied.


----------



## dsc

We always gate raped with VAT and tax in Europe and it's the US peeps who constantly moan about how expensive buying stuff from Europe is.

There is a fairly easy way out of this if Mahl is so greedy, stop supporting them with your money...

T.


----------



## mania

Yes I am actually from Hawaii so have never dealt with import taxes etc...

But living here in Asia the last 4 years has really opened my eyes to what a strain VAT + Duty can be for some countries.

I imported things like Motorcycle parts & helmets here & paid the heft up-charges...

I am in that way happy to be headed home. But of course will miss many things here especially the cafes


----------



## Scotford

Even with the best price I can now get a Peak for, I'd rather just get a brand new set of burrs and a refurb on our M1.

Ludicrous money for a state of the art grinder that doses in a very similar way as a K30 (not well).


----------



## dsc

Is it really that special? I think Mahl is taking a p*ss with their products and pricing.

T.


----------

